# jcgriff2 is now a moderator



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John. Well deserved. :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done . . and well deserved!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
You won't need to pester us to move posts again. :grin:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats --


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats from me too ..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations John


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You finally got recognised for what you are, an invaluable asset to these forums, keep up the good work John and congratulations on your promotion. :luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats john well done. keep up the good work


----------



## XP On CD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats Even Though I Dont Know You!:4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone. . .

Thank you all so much for the congratulatory wishes. I do appeciate it greatly.

JC

.



JohnthePilot said:


> *Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
> You won't need to pester us to move posts again. :grin:


* I will only pester you for instructions on how to do so now!* :grin:

JC


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

jcgriff2 said:


> * I will only pester you for instructions on how to do so now!* :grin:
> 
> JC


We are always here to help. 
A word of caution - go easy in the Mod CP until you know your way around. :grin:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate ^-^


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> We are always here to help.
> A word of caution - go easy in the Mod CP until you know your way around. :grin:


I always appreciate the help... and will go easy with the Mod CP.

Sorry to pester so soon... but where is the Mod CP, please?

JC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Bottom right hand corner of any page - "Mod"


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

WELL DONE JC!!

Unfortunately the executive car park is full, so the horse and buggy will have to be hitched to the lamp post on the highway. :laugh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Bottom right hand corner of any page - "Mod"


Thank you for the info on this. 




chauffeur2 said:


> WELL DONE JC!!
> 
> Unfortunately the executive car park is full, so the horse and buggy will have to be hitched to the lamp post on the highway. :laugh:
> 
> Kind Regards,


Thanks so much!

Well. . . even if a spot in the car park opens up, I'll pass on it for now, anyway - 10 years of commuting up to 150 miles (~240 km) per day. 

And with gas at USD $4.50/gal, the horse and buggy sounds pretty good! :laugh:

JC

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats jcgriff2 :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, sandman55.

JC

.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry for being so late to this party (as usual).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you very much, Adam Sr.

JC

.


----------

